# 18z caliper B7 Passat



## Starlet16v (Jun 16, 2020)

Installed the 18z calipers with ml450 rotor on base model 2012 B7 Passat. 
Good looking setup but lower ball joint rubs the rotor. 

I need to investigate what spindle or control arm is needed. 
Wish me luck as I attempt to figure out the right part combination.

If anyone has any experience doing this on a Passat, please share!


----------



## scrambldcj (Feb 16, 2013)

Pictures no show. Are the rotors centered in the calipers? If off by how much and in which direction?


----------



## tharkhold (Apr 29, 2012)

Pics please indeed...

so the 18Z's work with passat aluminum knuckles??


----------



## scrambldcj (Feb 16, 2013)

tharkhold said:


> Pics please indeed...
> 
> so the 18Z's work with passat aluminum knuckles??


My Passat has steel knuckles....2015 TDI


----------



## tharkhold (Apr 29, 2012)

scrambldcj said:


> My Passat has steel knuckles....2015 TDI


ah, and here I was waiting for a combo that would work with Al knuckles and the 18z's


----------



## speedhunter (Dec 20, 2015)

me too why exactly the AL knuckles and 18z doesn't fit if the front oem caliper from R32 with oem knuckles or passat knuckles fit but not the 18z ?


----------



## tharkhold (Apr 29, 2012)

speedhunter said:


> me too why exactly the AL knuckles and 18z doesn't fit if the front oem caliper from R32 with oem knuckles or passat knuckles fit but not the 18z ?


18z (or 17z for that matter) would be an extremely good fit with the Aluminium knuckles and lower control arms... why these don't fit is beyond me.

That's the main reason I went with porshe front calipers... they do fit with the Al bits.


----------



## speedhunter (Dec 20, 2015)

Which Porsche front caliper fit with these spindles AL ?

Envoyé de mon ONEPLUS 6T


----------



## tharkhold (Apr 29, 2012)

speedhunter said:


> Which Porsche front caliper fit with these spindles AL ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon ONEPLUS 6T


front non-s boxter calipers with some adapters (apikol). This set up uses the normal WV rotor as well.


----------

